# Canon 7D



## ChrisB1966 (Jul 4, 2012)

I am looking for a 7D for a good price. I have searched around the web and found some good prices but I don't want any grey market gear or get a bad deal. Does anyone know of anyone selling for a good price? I am not opposed to buying used if its in good condition. Here are a few sites i came across. If any of you guys have had any dealings with these two, let me know how your experience was with them. Thanks in advance. 


Buy & Sell New & Used Cameras

DigitalRev


----------



## PhotoBrody (Jul 4, 2012)

Craigslist, eBay, amazon.. All kinds of places. If you're that weary about it, make sure the seller on eBay or amazon has a good seller history. Or you can go to a local camera store (if you have one in your city) and see if they have any there.


----------



## Sherm (Jul 5, 2012)

I sound like a broken record but use the Canon loyalty program.  Canon 7D is $1087 + local tax. Free shipping. It's refurbished with an extra 20 percent off when you turn in an old Canon. But one off Craig's list for cheap. Mine is great.


----------



## ChrisB1966 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input. I am looking forward to getting this camera. The Canon loyalty program sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 5, 2012)

Why don't you want any 'grey market' gear?  That is often a way to get brand new equipment for less than the regular price.  
U.S. & Grey Market Products | B&H Photo Video

Refurbished is also a great way to buy gear.


----------



## ChrisB1966 (Jul 6, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> *Why don't you want any 'grey market' gear?*  That is often a way to get brand new equipment for less than the regular price.
> U.S. & Grey Market Products | B&H Photo Video
> 
> Refurbished is also a great way to buy gear.




Well from what I understand if something happens that need to be repaired i have to ship it overseas and based off of other posted I have read its not a good move.


----------



## ChrisB1966 (Jul 7, 2012)

I purchased the 7D yesterday off of ebay, it should be arriving this week. I am really looking forward to getting it here. I will be posting some shots ASAP!!!!!


----------

